# Pork Dry-RUB



## southernsausage (Jul 26, 2012)

What are the best spices for a dry rub for Pork Butts and Shoulders...???


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a few: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=rub+recipes

And remember you can always use the search bar at the top to find almost anything you want to know and usually it's a lot faster than waiting for people to respond to a thread.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 26, 2012)

A lot depends on you, your health needs and concerns, salt or no salt, sugar or no-sugar, flavor profile you like, hot, sweet, tangy, and so on.... there is no individual winner-take-all rub, all depends on you.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd like it to be not over the top with salt OR sugar(modest amounts)... Tangy, vinegary(is that a word) is what I like in a dry rub sometimes...There's one called Willingham's and it must have vinegar powder in it if there is such a thing..?? I love it...Just do not know how to duplicate it or even get close to it...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> What are the best spices for a dry rub for Pork Butts and Shoulders...???


 Here is a Basic Rub that can be expanded if you have a personal preference for any particular Spice or Herb. Most will probably agree the first 6 or 7 ingredients are in common Pork Rubs...

This is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...If you want spicier increase Blk Pepper to 1T and add 1T Wht Pepper and 1T Mustard powder...Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


southernsausage said:


> I'd like it to be not over the top with salt OR sugar(modest amounts)... Tangy, vinegary(is that a word) is what I like in a dry rub sometimes...There's one called Willingham's and it must have vinegar powder in it if there is such a thing..?? I love it...Just do not know how to duplicate it or even get close to it...


 Here you go Vinegar Powder...http://www.americanspice.com/vinegar-powder-apple-cider/  Start with what you can Identify, Salt, Pepper, Paprika, Garlic, Vinegar, Etc...and mix that up then play around adding small amounts of what you Think might be there...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a spice chart Chef Jimmy posted for us a while back: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/spice-list


----------

